# Agility trial video- CPE Level 3



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Pimg rocked her trial last weekend. I finally put together all the runs into a video and uploaded them. She Q'ed all eight runs, ran in first place in 7 of the 8 (2nd place in one run due to a knocked bar), and ran fast the whole trial with an average of 4.6yps. I found that my ketschkers are MUCH better in practice than in trial, so I need to work on that. I also continue to see her weaving be slow. I planned on buying a set of channel weaves + WAM (combo) with my tax return but took the hopefully smarter route and paid off some debt instead. So the channels will have to wait a couple more months. Enjoy the video:


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

You guys are such a great team. And little Jinks did great as a spectator. I am looking forward to some lessons from you once all that fancy equipment arrives..lol!!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Very nice, thanks for sharing with us. :thumbup:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

NICE JOB and congrats! Don't ya love CPE?


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Awesome, I love CPE! Loved watching the videos. Just curious; do you guys jump 24" or 20"?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

24" veterans- so 20" since Pimg is seven years old now.


----------



## Meeah'sMom (Sep 21, 2012)

Congratulations! Pimg moves as fast as a 1-2 yr old! How do you pronounce her name, btw? Fantastic job


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Meeah'sMom said:


> How do you pronounce her name, btw? Fantastic job


"pim" as in pimp + "gee" as in Jesus.

Thanks for the compliments everyone! I think she did pretty good!!


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Wow good for you two!!! Q on all 8 runs, that's fantastic you should be really proud if your teamwork. Man Odin would LOVE CPE, such open, fast courses. So how do the CPE levels work? Is level 3 like masters or elite?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

ha! No, not quite. :rofl:

There are Levels 1-5, as well as "C"

It's easy to figure out how many Qs you need to advance. CPE's only non-game class is Standard, and in that- you need double the Qs as your level. So for Level 1, you need 2 Qs. In Level 2, you need 4, in Level 3, you need 6, etc.

And then there's everything else: Jumpers, Jackpot, Fullhouse, Snooker, Colors, and Wildcard. In those, you only need the number of Qs as your level- so Level 3 requires 3 Qs in each game.

When you complete the requirements for Level 5, your dog earns their C-ATCH title, which is the MACH or ADCH equivalent for CPE. You can then repeat Level 5 over and over to get C-ATCH2 etc.

Now if you want... you may choose to advance into the "C" class where you need an ungodly amount of Q's and points (something like 20 Qs and 20000 lifetime points) where you earn your CATE title. I think that's the spelling. It's pronounced like "Kate"

...So no! LOL! We are no where near masters in competition. We practice with masters courses, but we're not trialing at that level yet. We have to earn it... That said- I am entering Pimg in two Master's Challenge (international style) USDAA classes for the fun of it in May. :thumbup:


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I'll add: Levels 1 and 2 are HARD! They are the easiest levels, but since they are SO open and such STRAIGHT lines, it can be really difficult for a fast, turny dog. It took us quite a while to advance through those "easy" levels. And you don't _have_ to start at L1- you can start at 2, or maybe even 3- not sure. But since Pimg's both my first dog and my first agility dog, I choose to start at Level 1.

Level 3 is sometimes combined with Levels 4/5/C, but sometimes on it's own. Depending on your perspective and style- the "easier" L3 can sometimes be harder than L4/5/C. Even so, moving into Level 3 is most definitely a huge leap passed the Level 1/2 stuff... Personally- I'm yelling "Bring on the Level 5 classes!" We'll get there.


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Cool, thanks for the explanation I have always wondered how CPE works. What do you need for a Q? Can you have a certain number of faults?

I was thinking about that the other day actually, everyone says those open courses are so easy compared to the tight, twisty, courses and I'm starting to disagree. On those types of courses its actually way harder to control your dog! In NADAC I was constantly getting off courses, whereas in AAC I think in the last 3 trials I have had I think 1 off course (knocked bars on the other hand...) Although I'm still in starters, some of those masters courses are just ridiculous! I was pole setting for a masters gamblers at the last trial and only 4 dogs out of probably 100 runs actually got it.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Level 1 has no weaves or teeter. I think you are allowed to start at Level 3. Nikon started at Level 1 because I haven't taught him to weave, but there were not many dogs (I think he won with each Q but there were only 2-3 dogs in his group). Also I don't know if this is true for other venues but a lot of times around here for lower level CPE if they are offering two Standard runs each day they just reverse the course.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

KristiM said:


> Cool, thanks for the explanation I have always wondered how CPE works. What do you need for a Q? Can you have a certain number of faults?


Here you go  http://www.k9cpe.com/forms/2012rb.pdf



KristiM said:


> I was thinking about that the other day actually, everyone says those open courses are so easy compared to the tight, twisty, courses and I'm starting to disagree. On those types of courses its actually way harder to control your dog! In NADAC I was constantly getting off courses...


Heck yeah they are hard! Off courses are hard to control when there's only 5 obstacles to choose from to begin with! Exaggeration, but not by much!




KristiM said:


> ...some of those masters courses are just ridiculous! I was pole setting for a masters gamblers at the last trial and only 4 dogs out of probably 100 runs actually got it.


Now THAT sounds like an awesome challenge to me!! :rofl:




Liesje said:


> Also I don't know if this is true for other venues but a lot of times around here for lower level CPE if they are offering two Standard runs each day they just reverse the course.


The two standard runs (one each day) is definitely common around here as well, but no- it's not limited to only lower levels. All levels are able to run both classes. Or maybe you just meant lower level trials- as in- not Nationals or something...


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks for the link, I've googled it before but for some reason couldn't find it. I'm all for challenges! Although sometimes I think it can get a little demoralizing especially since you have to run completely clean to Q, they even count refusals. So even if you have a beautiful run but your dog goes past the plane of one jump, no Q Most of the masters courses in AAC only a handful of dogs Q. I guess in a sense it's good because you are always challenged, you could never get bored

In NADAC they always run the standard courses backwards, saves a lot of course building time.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

My sister is in level "C" with her two paps, has a CATE on one, going for her second CATE with that one,,first CATE with the other one.. I see a ton of paps in CPE..they've become the 'new' border collie I guess


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

Congratulations! Really nice runs!


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

That looked fun! How long have you been training in agility? She looks great!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Diane- I see quite a few paps running CPE around here; they are definitely a popular breed!

Kristin- thanks so much! We had a great time for sure!!

readaboutdogs- we've been actively training for about 1.5 years now.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Nice runs, Willy! Congrats on a great weekend!

I think Liesje was talking about two standard runs in one day. When I ran NADAC they would do this, just reverse the course. It was easy to do in NADAC because there weren't any spread jumps, teeters, or anything else you would have to turn around.

Kristi-I agree sometimes it can be hard to have such a great run and not Q because of something small like a refusal-but at the same time it's such a great feeling when you're one of only a handful of dogs to Q  I try to be happy with the 99% of the course that's done right, but it's easy to dwell on that one little mistake sometimes-I have a few that I still think about months later!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Nice fast runs, nice to watch the 2 of you.


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

Glad to see this thread. Rumi & I will be entering our first trial ever next month. It's CPE & I was wondering what all the levels & classes meant on the premium list. Read the CPE rules & our trainer explained it to me but it wasn't sinking in. Kinda understand it better after reading this thread. Will learn from experience on trial day. I know Rumi will do well. The handler, not so well. :hammer:

Great job Willy & Pimg. You two are a fun team!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

mahhi22 said:


> Glad to see this thread. Rumi & I will be entering our first trial ever next month. It's CPE & I was wondering what all the levels & classes meant on the premium list. Read the CPE rules & our trainer explained it to me but it wasn't sinking in. Kinda understand it better after reading this thread. Will learn from experience on trial day. I know Rumi will do well. The handler, not so well. :hammer:
> 
> Great job Willy & Pimg. You two are a fun team!


Glad the thread helped! Pimg has completed all the requirements for Level 3 now and this weekend we have our first trial with all runs at Level 4. We've done a few L4 runs in some classes, but not all. As I said earlier, the L4 class is the exact same class as L5 and C- just more faults allowed. So we are truly "running with the big dogs" now. And... one of my instructor's crazy fast BCs is in Level 4, so we'll be competing against them!


----------

